# Post pictures of Color changing needles or High speed speedometers



## GTOVALANCHE (Oct 7, 2009)

Im Doing a Photochop project and i was wondering if anyone had any color changing needle photos, or High speed speedometer photos. Thanks in advance i did a quick search and didnt find anything i could use.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## GTOVALANCHE (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks you rock. BTW slow down a bit.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

lol
how's this


----------



## GTOVALANCHE (Oct 7, 2009)

nah i used the 163 one. Thanks BTW ill post it up later.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Ninjured said:


>


Wholey redline Batman! 
What gear was that?


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Rukee said:


> Wholey redline Batman!
> What gear was that?


Let me start off by saying, "That is NOT me!"
That is fifth-
here is the GPS to coincide with that picture:








It was from a thread a long time ago about the speedometer being off the faster you go


----------



## Michael Henson (Jan 9, 2010)

163 (176) in fifth? Sweet!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, that's flippin crazzy fast!!


----------

